# 8wk pup already dry humping! Help!



## JR MAD (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi there, we have an 8week old miniature Jack Russell pup (male) who has tried dry humping a couple of family members feet (they do own a cat and wondered if that was the cause?), what is the best way to deal with this behaviour and is it normal to be doing this so young??? He has never done this to any of our household members.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

JR MAD said:


> Hi there, we have an 8week old miniature Jack Russell pup (male) who has tried dry humping a couple of family members feet (they do own a cat and wondered if that was the cause?), what is the best way to deal with this behaviour and is it normal to be doing this so young??? He has never done this to any of our household members.


typical puppy behaviour. You must teach the puppy that's a no no sooner rather than later before he gets into a habit of doing it to everyone


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Humping is quite normal for both adults and pups.

If you dont want to allow it, then divert his attention onto something else like a toy.


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

just take what he is humping away, place him on all four feet and tell him no, continue to do this til he learns its not acceptable,(it is common by the way)

Mo


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

It's dominance. Your puppy is one step away from murdering the whole family in their sleep. Do not let his cute appearance deceive you; he may be small but dogs spend their entire lives plotting a takeover and unless you put a stop to it RIGHT NOW you will wake up one morning and find you are beneath your puppy in the pack structure. 

I won't horrify you with the details of what happens when your dog is pack leader. Suffice to say it isn't pleasant.

Every time the puppy humps your foot, pretend to eat a biscuit. That'll do the trick.


----------



## slicksps (Oct 11, 2009)

PMSL @Colliepoodle Sounds like the Dog Whisperer comments have got you riled 

If he's being aggressive... just fake an orgasm.

Your puppy is experiencing urges and doesn't know what to do with them. The distraction technique works well. Mine started humping his bed and stopped just as quickly when I had a tennis ball in my hand.


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

slicksps said:


> PMSL @Colliepoodle Sounds like the Dog Whisperer comments have got you riled
> 
> If he's being aggressive... just fake an orgasm.
> 
> Your puppy is experiencing urges and doesn't know what to do with them. The distraction technique works well. Mine started humping his bed and stopped just as quickly when I had a tennis ball in my hand.


LOL 

TBH the humping has little to do with sexual urges, especially at this age. It's just they get aroused in general and aren't sure what to do with themselves. My female dogs (mother and daughter, both spayed) still hump each other occasionally when they're playing. Oh yes, our living room is a hotbed of canine lesbian incest some evenings! :biggrin:

If he starts to hump, simply get up and walk away. Don't let him do it, but equally don't make a fuss or he might do it all the more - it will be a way of getting attention you see. Just don't allow it to happen and it should fade out.


----------



## dimkaz (Jul 27, 2009)

Colliepoodle said:


> It's dominance. Your puppy is one step away from murdering the whole family in their sleep. Do not let his cute appearance deceive you; he may be small but dogs spend their entire lives plotting a takeover and unless you put a stop to it RIGHT NOW you will wake up one morning and find you are beneath your puppy in the pack structure.
> 
> I won't horrify you with the details of what happens when your dog is pack leader. Suffice to say it isn't pleasant.
> 
> Every time the puppy humps your foot, pretend to eat a biscuit. That'll do the trick.


i absolutely LOVE this post!

i will let my three pups know who is in charge before it is too late and they dominate my with a whip!

thanks CP


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

dimkaz said:


> i absolutely LOVE this post!
> 
> i will let my three pups know who is in charge before it is too late and they dominate my with a whip!
> 
> thanks CP


Happy to help. If my post prevents just one person from waking up mauled or dead, it will have been worth it :closedeyes:


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Colliepoodle said:


> Happy to help. If my post prevents just one person from waking up mauled or dead, it will have been worth it :closedeyes:


hon you make me laugh lol


----------

